# Question about a suspected crime



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I will admit that I am a member here and I am asking this semi-anonymously so I don't go too far down a road I don't want to go without having all my ducks in a row.

I have been made aware of a potential case of child molestation. In more than two instances a story has been relayed to me by different parties that have first and second hand knowledge of this situation, and in both instances the information is almost identical.

The basics:
A wife found some explicit e-mails on her husbands computer which were sent to a 15 year old. This wasn't actually the first time that something like this had happened, maybe 5 years ago there was a similar instance and the husband said he would "stop". 

The nature of the e-mails and the explicit conversation included within indicated that the husband had already been engaged in sexual activity with this minor, sadly this minor was his own daughters best friend.

The severity and seriousness of this incident was such that the wife IMMEDIATELY kicked her husband out of the house and filed for a divorce.

Very soon after he moved out, this man ended up moving in with a girl who just turned 18. He had visitation rights with his daughters (15 and 9) because the wife did not report him to the police. During some of the visits the daughters witnessed the father having sex with the 18 year old and made mention that there was another girl there sometimes, who was about 16.

The mothers excuse for not reporting the husband to the police was and is that she actually never witnessed him having sex with an underage girl, although she did see e-mails referencing such actions. She is also worried about the social impact on her daughters if their father is convicted of molesting someone.

My suggestion to her and her friend that relayed this story to me was:
Report it immediately, he obviously has exhibited a pattern of behavior that shows that he is a pedophile. I also told her to consider what the "impact"might be to other girls and women that may come in contact with her husband.

So I am looking for suggestions as to what to do. I do not think the wife will confirm any of this information to the police, but I know that he is engaged in this kind of behavior. Should I go to the police? Should I stay out of it?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

get off the freakin computer and report it!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

+2 as fast as you can,no excuses.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

From an LEO standpoint...yes report it. But have facts that can be verified. But don't let lack of facts make you not report it...if nothing else the cops will talk to him. Try to get your friend to talk to the police though. Having anything that is verifiable will be excellent in a case against him. Lastly, I'm not sure what the statutory age is in MA, but in CT 16 is legal...so be mindful of that as well. Intercourse with a 16 or 18 yr old may be ok. 

But please, go report this ASAP.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I don't know about in MA, but in NH, if someone suspects child abuse and they don't report it, they are guilty of a crime. So go report it immediately.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Report it! The facts can be worked out at that point. If it's not reported, the risk of him continuing to offend with this victim as well as others is huge. Also, this girl needs help.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Turn yourself in.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Turn yourself in.


If Out of Many One is correct then well you are a douche bag.
If he isn't then go report it, that guy deserves what he will have coming if it is in fact true.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You said you are a member....if you are LEO then you should know what to do. As stated above, report the S***bag ASAP and let that dept sort out the details.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

I think you knew the answer before you asked the question. Report it and let the chips fall where they may. In the end you will know that you did the right thing. God forbid someone falls victim and you could have prevented it. Good luck.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

In addition to the other posts;

If this is in MA, someone with knowledge about this - you or another adult - needs to report it to DSS. If outside the state, then the comparable child protective service needs to be notififed. The circumstances alleged do not need to be proven for DSS to investigate the situation. The children are at risk any way you look at this.

The 'mother' needs to start acting as one and protect her children.

_*Grrr.*_


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Report it immediately if you havent already....... the evidence on that computer is not going anywhere. I'm sure there is more...........


----------



## hybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

thats why there is so much child rape/molestation, etc because people are afraid to report it. If you dont report it how many other minors are going to fall prey to this DB? Wife should have done something when she found the emails not just file for divorce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Get on the phone with D.S.S and the police, right NOW. This guy is an abuser. You are becoming part of the problem by not reporting it.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Turn yourself in.


LoL I knew someone would say that, and why bother creating a new name if its not you.....its a legitmate inquiry about what to do, so why hide your original call sign....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Any update on what happened with this?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kttref said:


> Any update on what happened with this?


The original poster destroyed his computer....


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## Efox (Dec 22, 2007)

kttref said:


> Any update on what happened with this?


Well??


----------

